# Ist das Katharina Witt?



## Katzun (29 Dez. 2008)

ist das kati witt?

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=71172

wir sind uns noch unsicher


----------



## Blackpanter (29 Dez. 2008)

also ich behaupte mal sie ist es nicht


----------



## Tokko (29 Dez. 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das sie es nicht ist.

Zu wenig obenrum und das Gesicht paßt irgendwie auch nicht.


----------



## Buterfly (29 Dez. 2008)

Jop ist sie nicht, aber bei dem Werbespot ist es auch egal


----------



## General (30 Dez. 2008)

Ne das ist nicht Kati


----------



## Keeper_2 (31 Dez. 2008)

ich finde nichtmal das sie Ähnlichkeit hat, diese hier sieht viel besser aus als Frau Witt


----------



## neman64 (4 Okt. 2009)

Nein das ist sie absolut nicht.


----------



## chris1712 (15 Nov. 2009)

sie ist es nicht.sie hat mehr drauf


----------



## amon amarth (9 Dez. 2009)

habe grade den playboy mit kati rausgesucht und mein kriminalistischer instinkt sagt mir:
NEIN !!! die ohrläppchen sind anders, ohne quatsch !


----------



## laube2000ü (23 Jan. 2010)

bin ganz sicher, nein nein nein!!


----------

